#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Summer Training in Asia's Biggest Cisco/Networking Training Company with Live Projects

## Network Bulls

Heres your chance to study in *Asias Biggest Cisco Training Labs. 

**Live Project Based CCNA Training

*

A Summer Training Program focused on Network Implementation using real Cisco Routers and Switches. Best option to choose for CSE, IT and ECE graduates for 6 or 8 Weeks Summer Training.
After successful completion of the program, candidate will be able to install, configure and troubleshoot Real Cisco Routers and Switches to implement a Cisco Network.
*
100% Practical will be performed on real CISCO devices or 100% Money Back Guarantee. (No Conditions Apply)*

*Course Details:**Course Duration:* 60 Hours Theory plus 24*7 LAB Access
*Training Fee:* Rs 7,000/- (Including Taxes and Study Material)
*Projects:* Network Implementation, Deploying Network Security, Network Optimization, Router Assembling, Internetwork Deployment, Network Integration, Stacking Routers and Switches.
Above are some projects provided to work during training, one Project Per student!
Live project can be further simulated in a Networking Software, to submit it as a project along with detailed report.


*Network Bulls is Asias biggest Cisco training institute, with Asias biggest Cisco training labs.*
*Benefits:*
         Printed workbooks
         24*7 Lab access- Live real routers and switches
         Trained more than 45000 Students
         Less Fees with more deliverable ( Biggest CISCO Networking Labs of ASIA)
         Attend any number of batches with repeat sessions
         Weekly career related seminars from DUAL and TRIPLE CCIE's
         International Training Exposure- Students from more than 20 countries
         Accommodation Facility available for students coming from other cities

*Labs of Network Bulls*



*Click Here to See our Labs**:* http://www.networkbulls.com/photo-gallery

*Proven Placement Record:*
Network Bulls have Best Placement Records in last 3 years in the industry. We are the only Institute in India providing Written Job Placement Guarantee to students enrolling for CCIE. We have consistently delivered Best Quality Training to our students, with ultra modern training methodology and most updated and Modern Lab equipments, which resulted into Highest Passing rate and Placement rate as well.

Check out our Placement Portal: www.networkbulls.in
Watch Success Stories of our students here: www.youtube.com/networkbulls
Stay Connected with us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/networkbullsindia

*Contact Details:*
*Address:* B-11, Old DLF, Sector-14, Gurgaon, Haryana, India  122001
*Mobile:* +91-9560148409, +91-9560148410, +91-9654672192
*Landline:* 0124-4369201/02/03/04
*Email:* admin@networkbulls.com
*Website:* www.networkbulls.com




*Cisco CCNA Course Topic Details:*
*Basic Network Concepts*
Importance of OSIOSI & TCP/IPIP Address & ClassesSubnet MaskDefault Gateway*IP Subnetting*
FLSM / VLSMCIDR*Cisco Certifications and Router*
RolesSoftware & Hardware RoutersCisco IOS CommandsRouter VendorsCisco Hierarchical Design ModelFixed & Modular RouterRouter InterfacesInternal & External ComponentsBoot Process*Initial Router Configuration and WAN*
TechnologiesLease Line IntroCSU / DSUEncapsulation*Routing*
Guide Line of RoutingTypes of Routing*Static Routing*
Packet Forwarding MechanismAdministrative DistanceDisadvantage of Static*Default Routing
 Dynamic Routing*
Advantage of Dynamic RoutingTypes of Dynamic Routing Protocol*Distance Vector Routing Protocol*
RIPv1Metric CalculationTimersRouting LoopsTroubleshooting*Advance Distance Vector Routing Protocol*
RIPv2EIGRPFeaturesCalculation of MetricTablesAD/FDSuccessor / Feasible SuccessorTroubleshooting
*Link State Routing Protocol*
Link State Routing ProtocolOSPFFeatures of OSPFMetric CalculationHello MessagesRouter IDTablesLink State HierarchyAreasDR / BDRDisadvantages of Single AreaTroubleshooting*Access List*
StandardExtendedAccess Class*Network Address Translation*
Type of NATStaticDynamicPAT*Frame Relay*
Advantage Of Frame RelayVirtual CircuitLMI & DLCITroubleshooting*IOS & Configuration Backup

 Password Recovery

 Cisco Discovery Protocol (CDP)

 IPv6

 Switch*
Hub & SwitchesBroadcast DomainCollision DomainInitial Configuration of Switch*Virtual LAN*
IEEE 802.1q Trunking*Virtual LAN Trunking Protocol (VTP)

 Inter - VLAN Routing

 Port Security

 Spanning Tree Protocol (STP)

 Wireless LAN (WLAN)

 Introduction to Network Security (Firewall) &
 CCNP*








  Similar Threads: Offshore Training Services, Corporate Training Company alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Wants to do Summer Training Where to go for summer training?

----------

